# sharif Medical and Dental College



## Zaineb (Oct 26, 2015)

i I have got 944/1100 in Fsc, 742/850 in matric and 64/150 in MCAT is there a chance that I can get admission in sharif medical and dental college? What about FMH? Or is there any other medical college in Lahore which is not as much costly as Lmdc or Akhter Saeed and where i can apply with this result?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

aggregate?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

If u have 81+ aggregate only than u have a chance


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

lol, no. if you want MBBS then merit ranges from 75-84%.


----------



## Suneela (Nov 1, 2015)

When is the last date for applications in sharif medical college? .
Also I wanted to know if the college gives admission on the basis of SAT score on local seats or not?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Sharif MDC doesn't accept SAT local, Only UHS MCAT.


----------



## Suneela (Nov 1, 2015)

And wat about university of Lahore?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Nobody accepts SAT local except CMH.


----------



## Suneela (Nov 1, 2015)

AMDC also accepts.


----------



## Suneela (Nov 1, 2015)

AMDC i.e Akhtar saeed medical college


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Most colleges in lahore dont accept SAT local. For now UHS MCAT is dominant merit maker in private med schools.


----------



## Zaineb (Oct 26, 2015)

What about Shalamar and Central Parks? I have heard that Shifa med clg called their applicants with 60% aggregate :\


----------



## Zaineb (Oct 26, 2015)

And is there any medical college which takes their own test instead of provisional test result?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Skandril said:


> lol, no. if you want MBBS then merit ranges from 75-84%.


Hahaha Yarr its too much......i am 100% sure their merit is 81 point something last year because i apply with 80 % agg lastyear and didnot get admission while my friend with 81.6 agg got admission ...i inquired from him and he said merit is 81 plus


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

husnain1 said:


> Hahaha Yarr its too much......i am 100% sure their merit is 81 point something last year because i apply with 80 % agg lastyear and didnot get admission while my friend with 81.6 agg got admission ...i inquired from him and he said merit is 81 plus


Oh dang! I was talking about merit overall, Sharif does have 81+. Sorry for the confusion.




Zaineb said:


> What about Shalamar and Central Parks? I have heard that Shifa med clg called their applicants with 60% aggregate :\


Shifa has their interview list updated on their website, And the merit this year has dropped in Shifa. And what about CPMC/Shalamar?


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

Shifa thinks that they hiring CSP officers, and make the test superficial, try to nail for nothing, so merit had to drop


----------



## Zaineb (Oct 26, 2015)

So you meanni don't stand a chance in Mbbs?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I wonder if same would apply to other med schools. Merit might drop in other med schools too.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

7 november is last date to apply


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

can we still apply in sharif medical college?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

No


----------



## rao ali (Nov 2, 2015)

maha321 said:


> can we still apply in sharif medical college?


I dont think that you can because its merit list have been announced today and there are a lot of students who applied there so there is a very less chance that they will reopen the admissions .


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Which one is better and why ? SHARIF OR LMDC ?


----------

